# A little trick and good exercise!



## Olek (Mar 2, 2015)

So my little Olek is sharing his home with a few mixed cory fish and cherry shrimps. (lots of space, plants and fun places to swim through)


Since he's the only... non bottom-feeder, i started doing a little routine with him.

When it was food time, i would take a clean chopstick and splash it a bit on the watersurface to get his attention.
Then with the wet chopstick point, i dap it on a bite sized flake so it would stick to it, and then dip it in the water so he would eat one a time.
And after a few days with that routine Olek learned that it meant food if the chopstick arrives.

Taking it to a next level, I got his attention as usual, but instead of dipping the chopstick to the water, I simply let it stay 1-2 cm above the surface. Olek got the idea prety fast, and is now jumping to get his omnomnomnom 


Got any nice trick/exercises to share?:3


----------



## copperfish (Jan 21, 2014)

Ha, if you add a hoop ...


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm always afraid of encouraging jumping, even though my tanks always have lids haha. sometimes I like to drag the food around for him to chase--seems like a good way to mimic hunting in the wild.


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

I like the chopstick idea! Personally I just wet my finger and put one pellet on it. Then I put it a little above the water and let Azir jump. I just love it when they wiggle their caudal fins and then jump :lol: They look like a lion stalking their prey...

I'm really tempted to buy this. http://www.amazon.com/R2-Fish-School-Complete-Training/dp/B00168A6DQ


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha I love the video for the obstacle course kit! That looks like it would be a lot of fun.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Cool! I was looking on YT and saw several videos of fish playing with their owner  I like jump for food and flare on comand  And I even saw a betta who had a funky straw and a little ball and he seemed to have alot of fun with both the ball and the straw


----------



## Olek (Mar 2, 2015)

Lola/ 
Awwww :3

Alyssa/
Yeah did that too at first, but he seems more interested in the chopstick 
Yeah its so cute!!

Axeria/ 
It's awesome


----------

